# What's the difference between stainS?



## Tonyg

I frequently use both Minwax and Old Masters oil based penetrating stains and poly but not on a fine finish or furniture grade project. What's the difference between stain products, and polyurethanes for that matter? What makes a good stain? 

I mean both seem to penetrate and have consistency so why would I buy one product over another? If I do a furniture grade project what would be my top of the line product/process choice?


----------



## PACman

Pass. Sorry.


----------



## epretot

I find when it comes to stain and top coating questions, wood working forums have better information.

The wood whisperer comes to mind.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Tonyg said:


> I frequently use both Minwax and Old Masters oil based penetrating stains and poly but not on a fine finish or furniture grade project. What's the difference between stain products, and polyurethanes for that matter? What makes a good stain?
> 
> I mean both seem to penetrate and have consistency so why would I buy one product over another? If I do a furniture grade project what would be my top of the line product/process choice?


If you're referring to interior stains, my answer would be completely different than for exterior stains. For interior, I'm of the opinion that any stain you're well versed in and can accomplish a consistent, repeatable, professional finish, then that's the best stain to use. As you know, so much of staining is knowing what to do and what to use in certain situations to achieve a particular outcome. In my own experience, I've found the best success with General Finishes and Old Masters for interior stains, but I guarantee anyone who's mastered another type of stain can match or beat any finish I could put out with my favorite brands.

Now, if we're talking about exterior stains, my answer isn't so simple. Like you and any other painter who's been around the block, we have our favorites as far as what works best. 

To address your question about the best product/process for achieving furniture-grade work, I'd say it's entirely dependent upon your experience with various techniques, stains, dyes, toners, wash-coats, finishes, etc. Also would depend greatly on your expectaions, budget, and just how far you're willing to go and how much time you're willing to spend. So the answer is pretty subjective. 

For interior wood finishes, Google, "Bob Flexner". Although I don't follow every suggestion of his to the letter, I've learned a ton just by reading & reviewing his various publications & internet submissions. 
Also,
www.finishingiq.com
www.lumberjocks.com
www.woodmagazine.com


----------



## PACman

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> If you're referring to interior stains, my answer would be completely different than for exterior stains. For interior, I'm of the opinion that any stain you're well versed in and can accomplish a consistent, repeatable, professional finish, then that's the best stain to use. As you know, so much of staining is knowing what to do and what to use in certain situations to achieve a particular outcome. In my own experience, I've found the best success with General Finishes and Old Masters for interior stains, but I guarantee anyone who's mastered another type of stain can match or beat any finish I could put out with my favorite brands.
> 
> Now, if we're talking about exterior stains, my answer isn't so simple. Like you and any other painter who's been around the block, we have our favorites as far as what works best.
> 
> To address your question about the best product/process for achieving furniture-grade work, I'd say it's entirely dependent upon your experience with various techniques, stains, dyes, toners, wash-coats, finishes, etc. Also would depend greatly on your expectaions, budget, and just how far you're willing to go and how much time you're willing to spend. So the answer is pretty subjective.
> 
> For interior wood finishes, Google, "Bob Flexner". Although I don't follow every suggestion of his to the letter, I've learned a ton just by reading & reviewing his various publications & internet submissions.
> Also,
> www.finishingiq.com
> www.lumberjocks.com
> www.woodmagazine.com


Good response. But I myself have never been able to get even an acceptable finish using any Minwax product. I guess that's why they pay all of you the big bucks!


----------



## Rbriggs82

PACman said:


> Good response. But I myself have never been able to get even an acceptable finish using any Minwax product. I guess that's why they pay all of you the big bucks!


That's correct.


----------



## RH

Try the Sansin stains if you can find them. I think I may be swinging from Old Masters over to those now that I have been using them a bit more.


----------



## Tonyg

Availability is key. I ordered in some Sansin last year (off if Amazon if all places) for a project and may try the General finishes next time when I have time to wait for shipping which is really the problem. SW carries the minwax and BM Old Masters which is my primary provider. Have used some lacquer a few years back that a local cabinet shop was using but that is a direction I didn't want to go


----------

